# aim - 5kg



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey guys, first off ill start with a small explaination, i know latley i have spent time drpping weight to get lean and to fight at 155lbs (70kg).i was doing this mainly to fight at that weight but also to look lean for summer. i dont want to go into it too much but i have been having some problems with myself and after a chat with a few people i have decided to try gain some weight but i need t do it very leanly. i have some problems with the way i see myself and it has lead to some bad habbits which im sorting through.

anyway now i have tried to explain and stop any '' make up your mind'' comments lol ill right out my plan and propesed diet and any help wuld be great thanks guys.

stats

height - 5'10.5''

weight - 70kg

aim - 5kg no time limit but .5lbs per week would please me.

training

mon - gym 0830 - 1000 + bjj 1800 - 2030

tues - gym 0830 - 1000

wed - bjj 1800 - 2030

thurs - gym 0830 - 1000

fri - gym 0830 -1000 + mma 1800 - 2030

sat - bjj 1000 - 1200

was thinking of this

monday - 4 x 8

deadlifts

flat bench

bb shoulder press

pull ups

lateral raises

interval skipping for 1 min on 30 sec off x 5

friday - 4 x 8

squats

incline bench

wide grip pull ups

arnold press db

dips

bb curls

interval skipping for 1 min on 30 sec off x 5

tuesday and thursday

clap press ups x 10

russian twists decline w/ 10kg plate x 10

decline situps w/ 10kg plate x 10

chin ups x 10

oblique db side bends x 10

burpees x 20

as 1 circuit performed 5 times

skipping intervals 1 min on 30 sec off x untill failure

diet

im trying to use real food and less supps so here we go

(breakfast + pre wo )

0700 - 50g oats, 1/4 pin of milk, bannana, and a boiled egg

0830 - 1000 - gym ( if gym day, if not then pre and post meals will be less starch carb heavy)

(immediate post wo)

1000 - protien shake in water + an orange

( post wo meal)

1100 - handfull of wolemeal pasta, peppers, mushrooms,onions, and some lean meat ( either lean steak mince or tuna salmon etc )

1400 - chicken/tuna/steak/poek etc etc with lots and lots of veg

1700 - '' ''

1800 - 2030 - bjj ( if on)

2030 - apple + protien sake with water

2130 - chicken/tuna/steak/poek etc etc with lots and lots of veg

if im not at the gym then the starchy carbs will be dropped and replaced with veg, im trying to gain nice and slowly so i can stay lean and maybee even lower bf% by gaining some quality muscle, every time i have tried to gain i have also gained alot of fat with it. and the probs m having latley i can do without that hence the skipping in there ( plus good for speed co-ordination etc etc )

it doesnt look like im eatng like a bb but im not trying to gain as much as poss im looking to gain 5 kg leanly.

thanks w


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

good man warren, add a few 20min brisk walks into schedule to minimise fat gain, all the best


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate well im at 11/12%bf now hope i can get it to lower through adding lean muscle over the months. i feel good looking at some pics of me on holiday at 12% 155lbs (70kg) and then other times i think ok i have abs but im so small i have no chest shoulders arms etc etc etc and just wanna scream, i think 75kg will hopefully change my appearance abit , ( 5kg of muscle is notaceble isnt it? ).


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just bought got a bike so i will be cycling to the gym/ uni every morning and home and then to training and home on the night so all in all 4 trips of 2-3 miles. should save me from having to walk lol.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

You'll do well not to lose 5lbs per week IMO, you need more carbs in that diet if doing all that cardio/mma and training same day....serious overtraining for trying to gain....add some more cals.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok mate, i will do. unlike all my attempts at weight gain or loss in the past i have no time limit this time, if i start loosing ill add even more, if i do and start gaining fat then ill lower them.

im just reading about , to see about carb timing ie before i go on the bike to uni? or after the gym more etc etc


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Low carbs = low seratonin = more likely to stray off diet

Low carbs + high output = hypoglycemia and catabolism

Performance sports - carbs = sh1te performance and sh1te recovery

Carbophobes in the sport are destined to fail, tha maths is simple enough....


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im trying to read up on carbs but im confused about them lol, i want to gain some muscle but leanly and only get 30% of what carbs are for , if that.

extent of my knowledge

they are for energy,

pre wo - need some slow release to get me through the training opposed to fast release which could make me great at first themn make me crash.

immediate wo - something fast release to replenish low glycogen

hour after post - some thing slow release again.

but just started reading, im worried as last time i tried to put on weight i gained alot of fat with it.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Warren, your diet states you will roughly have these portions of carbs;

50g oats

1 banana

1 orange

handful of wholewheat pasta

1 apple

And you want to gain muscle and size....

People dieting eat morte carbs than this.....

Not having a go, just trying to highlight what you've put down, im sure you'll realise yourself its very inadequate for growing and putting on size.

Keep reading up, Im thinking your making it harder for yourself with two stressful events per day...Training and MMA....its gonna be a lot to do without eventually feeling tired and under nourished.....and dare I say it...overtrained.

EDIT.

ok, upon reading again, its only 2 days where training and MMA clash, still need soem more fuel though.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hi cheers for the advice, i have been speaking to a few fighters i know and thay were saying that the way the gain and stay lean is by not eating starchy carbs unless its just after training. they say they get away with it by replacing it with ALOT of veg, they said the main point being that each meal must be packed with veggies.

im trying to get some info on it from somewhere a bit less biased, but cant find any but do sort of get what they were saying ( all be it in my lack of knowledg lol )

they say it doesnt drain the person as they are constantly getting good vits and minerals in off the veggies plus the veges are hig in carbs.

any advise on that theory?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey guys, just wondered if any one can help me with this, i have been reading about and when spekaing to some guys about my diet they said that there is plenty of carbs in to grow and stay lean but just now starchy carbs, this is how i have been eating here is a rndom day.

07.30 - handfull of frozen berries, 50g oats, 1/4 pint of milk, 1 boiled egg

08.00 - 3mile cycle to the gym

08.30 - gym - 9.30

09.30 - protienshake, 1 orange, 1 handful of mixed berries

09.30 - 3 mile cycle home

10.30 - 50g wholemeal pasta,1/2 tin chopped tomatoes and oregano reduced into sauce.

100g lean steak mince, peppers,mushrooms,onion,pesa and sweet corn.

01.30 - handfull of mixed salad, 1 tspn of olive oil, 1 tin of tuna in water (130g tuna)

04.45 - 1 chicken leg, carrots, cabbage, brochli, green beans.

05.30 - 2.5 mile cycle to bjj/mma

06.00 - bjj/mma - 08.30

08.30 - apple and protien shake

08.30 - 2.5 mile cycle home

09.30 - 3 eggs, onion, mushrooms, peppers,

so that would be average of either mon or friday where i have training twice,

wat do you think of this does it look like im going to loose bf% or gain muscle? or neither lol|?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok, i have decided not to compeate kickboxing mma untill i have reached a weight im happy with and a look on my body. i mightent even compeate at a high level anymore as i have been chatting to someone to get help and they reckon i need to get happy with my self and stick to one aim at a time, as apparently i have a obsessive personallity hahaha yet again i beat her to it with that lol i could be paying myself. they are very honest actually and she said from what i was telling her i want more of a bb body than i conciesly thought, and when around bigger people i feel inadaquate apparently. she has advised me to try gain some size and she how i feel, i will keep going to see her and also sort out some of the problems. i want to stay lean while i do this otherwise i can see me giving up and starting to try drop fat in no time hahaha.

ok as my mate (crok on ere) is busy stripping a bit of fat, i thought i will join in with him as he is looking to gain some muscle mass aswell. and as he put it ( i need to man up lol hahahaha).

so ok igonre the pathetic attempt at a bulking diet above , and ill start a new one, as i figure training as muc as i do i will struggle to get fat if i tried lol

some questions though.

#1 - what type of ratios should i be looking at to lean gain ?

#2 - is 1.5 x my weight in lbs enough protien??

#3 - is it possible to keep abs visable when gaining ?? ( say at 10%bf at begining)

#4 - how much per month is reasonable to gain leanly?

i have changed my plan to the same as croks,so

mon - back and bi + bjj night time

wed - chest and tri + bjj night time

fri - legs and shoulders + mma night time

this gives me more full days rest time.

any help is much appreiciated guys, i know i have been on alot of plans ie gain loose gain loose etc etc etc

but i am sorting my head out with help and also my body also with help ( you guys hopefully)

warren


----------



## crok (Aug 2, 2008)

alreet gob, was a decent game tonight, ill be stting mine up soon (diet an wo) so just stick together untill our weights start to vary lol .


----------

